# Game # 71 Orlando @ Chicago



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (27-43)







  @ Chicago Bulls(31-39)







*

Date: Tuesday, March 28th
*Time: 8:30 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
14.2 PPG 11.3 PPG 14.1 PPG 15.6 PPG 8.1 PPG
4.8 APG 32.7 MPG 4.1 RPG 12.3 RPG 5.9 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
PPG 7.4 PPG 10.6 PPG
RPG 4.4 RPG 3.2 APG 

* Chicago Bulls Starters*






































Chicago Bulls Starters
C. Duhon K. Hinrich L. Deng A. Nocioni M. Sweetney
8.8 PPG 15.7 PPG 13.8 PPG 12.0 PPG 8.4 PPG 
5.1 APG 6.2 APG 6.6 RPG 5.3 RPG 5.6 RPG 



*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.6
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.3
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.8
BPG- Darko Milicic 2.44
SPG- Grant Hill 1.14
FG%- Bo Outlaw .587%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Travis Diener .463% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Chicago Bulls
Record: 	27 - 43 (.386)	         Record: 	31 - 39 (.44)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Fifth, Central	
At Home: 	20 - 14	                 At Home: 	16 - 18
At Road: 	7 - 29                   At Road: 	 15 - 21             
Streak: 	W 3                      Streak: 	            W 3

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	94.3	Opp PPG: 	96.2	            PPG: 	96.8	Opp PPG: 	97.0
FG%: 	.470	Opp FG%: 	.452	            FG%: 	.445	Opp FG%: 	.426
RPG: 	40.4	Opp RPG: 	38.4                RPG: 	42.5	Opp RPG: 	41.7
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        47	23	.671	-	28-7	19-16	30-10	12-1	100.8	96.2	+4.6	Won 2     7-3	
Washington	36	33	.522	10½	24-13	12-20	24-18	8-6	101.8	100.2	+1.7	Won 1  5-5		
Orlando	        27	43	.386	20	20-14	7-29	17-26	7-7	94.3	96.2	-1.9	Won 3  7-3
Atlanta	        21	47	.309	25	14-20	7-27	15-26	3-8	96.8	102.1	-5.4	Lost 4  2-8	
Charlotte	19	55	.268	28½	13-21	6-31	12-31	3-11	96.2 	101.0	-4.8	Lost 3  3-7
```

*Upcoming Game*


Wednesday March 29th @







8:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 31st vs.







7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well i would like to see the magic win, but won't really care if they lose..

*Go magic though*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko is having himself another nice ballgame. Showing some damned good post moves.

Chicago seems to have played a really good game but Orlando keeping close.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Orlando up 1 right now with the ball. Go magic!

EDIT: UP 4 NOW! Dooling...


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

So why isnt Chandler getting called for any moving screens?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Brian Hill going with the lineup that is working ... meaning Dwight has been sitting most of the 4th in favor of Darko.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Darko with 12 pts, 8 rebs, 4 blocks ... I wonder if people still think the kid can't play. And that includes probably 2-3 jumpers that were half down and popped out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Maybe this happens to other teams but it seems like Orlando gives up a career high to someone just about every game.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Back to back road wins... 4 in a row... making a run to the playoffs? Haha..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Back to back road wins... 4 in a row... making a run to the playoffs? Haha..



Man, that would be some crazy ish. 

This is one of the best wins by this team i've seen in a while. We just kept fighting and most of the game it seemed Chicago was pretty much in control. Kudos to Brian Hill for keeping the lineup in for the 4th quarter that got us back into the game.

I think Brian Hill is showing some balls...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight looked a little peeved in the 4th quarter there sitting on the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight looked a little peeved in the 4th quarter there sitting on the bench.



That should mean a monster game against KG and the Wolves.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It's not Dwight's fault, the bulls front line is like 6'5''. Way too fast for him, and he can't muscle with them because he gets stupid offensive foul calls anytime Dwight flashes his bicep.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> It's not Dwight's fault, the bulls front line is like 6'5''. Way too fast for him, and he can't muscle with them because he gets stupid offensive foul calls anytime Dwight flashes his bicep.


He was really frustrated with the refs tonight. He let it get to him. A couple years from now Dwight gets all those calls.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando announcers: "Nocioni getting his frequent flopper miles" .. lol


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

What a great win. Can't wait for next season. Did you see that quote from Jameer? "Next season at this time, we will be worrying about getting the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th seed instead of just trying to make the playoffs."


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> What a great win. Can't wait for next season. Did you see that quote from Jameer? "Next season at this time, we will be worrying about getting the 2nd, 3rd, or 4th seed instead of just trying to make the playoffs."


What about 1st? :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

So what would actually have to happen for Orlando to make the playoffs?


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> So what would actually have to happen for Orlando to make the playoffs?


I'd say Orlando has to win atleast 8 of their last 11 games, and have the Sixers, Celtics, and Bulls continue to play ****ty. We're only 5 games behind 8th spot with 11 games to go.


Tomorrow important games:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Due to our tough upcoming schedule, Philly would have to lose practically every game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

magic rulez


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

great game


----------

